

Raganwald now 'blogging' on GitHub - ionfish
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/

======
13ren
Cool idea, but I've always found github a bit slow as a website (I'm in
Australia).

------
cstejerean
I really like the idea of using GitHub as a form of blogging about code, after
all what better way to distribute code and small pieces of text describing it
than a DVCS. I think I'll start doing the same with the code related posts on
my blog.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... after all what better way to distribute code and small pieces of text
describing it than a DVCS. "

Not that what Reg is doing isn't interesting, but what does a DVCS blog buy
the reader? Will I be doing a local pull from someone else when github is down
(or when he just doesn't feel like writing :) )?

On the other hand, the blog doesn't have support for comments, so I thought
about forking the repo, adding my own comment to the text, then sending back a
pull request. Presto.

~~~
raganwald
> what does a DVCS blog buy the reader?

I don't know about the D part, but there are some advantages to a CVS. For
example, if you cared to you could get everything for reading offline at your
leisure.

And while it seems cumbersome for words, it is more convenient than a blog for
code that I post. In the past I put some code up on web pages, some on FTP,
and some on rubyforge, all linked from my blog. Now all the code you might
want to download is in one unified repository.

This is an experiment, so we'll see how it goes. But I'm hoping that it will
be a win for things that are code-y rather than wordy.

> On the other hand, the blog doesn't have support for comments, so I thought
> about forking the repo, adding my own comment to the text, then sending back
> a pull request. Presto.

I think you're onto something.

~~~
tel
Developing a homoiconic entry in a distributed fashion.

How awesome

------
markessien
On a sort of sidenote, what is raganwalds claim to fame? I see the name
popping up everywhere, but I'm not really sure what he does in particular.

~~~
petercooper
Learn more about the guy here:

<http://reginald.braythwayt.com/>

------
jncraton
That's an interesting form of publication. I'm more of an RSS man myself.

~~~
ionfish
He does say "I will be tagging new 'posts' in del.icio.us. You can subscribe
to an RSS feed that will alert you when I manually tag a new post."

<http://feeds.delicious.com/v2/rss/raganwald/homoiconic>

~~~
vulpes
Issue with that is no fulltext posts. Of course you can always hack together a
Y! pipe that takes the post body HTML and adds it to the feed, but that seems
like a lot of hackery just to get an RSS feed going.

